# Green spotted puffer



## kamela (Oct 11, 2011)

I was told to feed my green spotted puffer cut up raw seafood such as oysters and shrimp and I bought a frozen mix pack of shrimp, squid and clams but when I opened it at home I realized the seafood is already cooked. Is it still okay to feed to him?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know about already prepared foods but I know they love live snails and hikari has a half clam on a shell I've heard of people using


----------



## mittos (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know about pre-cooked seafood either. I feed my puffer snails and ghost shrimp. He tears them up... Little fat ***.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it being cooked already but you might want to check the ingredients. Things like flavoring, coloring or preservatives could be a problem.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to Aquarium Forum

try Frozen blood worms!! They love them. I have 4 spotted puffers, go to petco, or petsmart, they come in a pack of 45, Will last you a long time, depending on how many fish you got, cut them in Halves, if you have more than 4 puffers in your tank you may need to just give them the full thing, I have 4 puffers, and 2 Columbian sharks and they eat a cube in like 1 min


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would not feed them prepared foods..prepared foods have additives in them and that wont be good for the puffer.

Rick


----------



## tubby (Jun 24, 2012)

When I had a GSP, I fed it bloodworms and ghost shrimp. Loved them.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

tubby said:


> When I had a GSP, I fed it bloodworms and ghost shrimp. Loved them.


x2, They also love fiddler crabs pretty much any kind of snail, Blood worms especially, they go crazy over them, I hold them above the water so they have to jump for it 

Frozen cooked shrimp will work, i see people use that often. Good luck with your puffers, you will enjoy them!


----------



## Hbird (Jan 7, 2012)

My GSPs usually have live blackworms for dinner but I have given them treats of juvenile katydids from my garden and last weekend when I went to my LFS bought some mealworms...they LOVE those!!! Also the mealworms have an exoskeleton which may be helpful keeping their beaks in condition. (also, my puffs enjoy ramshorn snails that live in one of my FW tanks, those are really 'crunchy' delicacies!)


----------



## wetmartini (Jul 27, 2012)

The "precooked" is not the problem, though uncooked is better. The problem is that prepared or precooked foods often have additives and preservatives in them that are not good for puffers. if you are sure there are no additives or preservatives, then I'd give it a try. puffers are voracious eaters so I'm sure they'd have no qualms about it being cooked. As others have stated here, snails are a great food from a nutritional standpoint and to keep puffer teeth in check (though that part depends on the particular snail - some snails have shells that are too thin and in some cases, like the MTS, too thick). I also feed my puffers thawed frozen bloodworms, which they love, but are less nutritious than snails. live shrimp (ghost shrimp) are also an occasional treat moreso to give then an opportunity to hunt than for dietary reasons. clams on the shell (raw, uncooked) are also excellent for the same reasons as snails. however, instead of eating the clam shell like they do with snails, puffers will scrape their teeth against it while eating the clam meat, which also serves to wear down their teeth. one of the nice things about living in Korea is that i can go to the local supermarket and buy a bag of frozen baby clams (which Koreans use in all kinds of soups and dishes) for about 4 bucks.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Your pic makes me want to empty out my 40 and get a puffer again lol


----------

